# Schüler in Array einfügen



## sahra (6. Jul 2011)

hallo Leute,

ich komme nicht zurecht wie ich die Methode addSchueler schreiben muss. in der Angabe steht auch, dass *Pupils can be added or deleted from the class with the corresponding methods only if the
number of pupils stays correct (between 5 and 15).*

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


```
public class Klasse {
	private String name;
	private Schueler[] schueler = new Schueler[15];

	public Klasse(String name, Schueler[] schueler) {
		this.name = name;
		this.schueler = schueler;
	}

	public boolean istSchueler(Schueler s) {
		boolean x = false;
		for (int i = 0; i < schueler.length; i++) {
			Schueler currentSchueler = schueler[i];
			if (currentSchueler.getVorname().equals(s.getVorname())
					&& currentSchueler.getNachname().equals(s.getNachname())) {
				x = true;
				break;
			} else {
				x = false;
			}
		}
		return x;

	}

	public boolean addSchueler(String vorname, String nachname) {
		
		boolean x = false;
		int schuelerAnzahl = schueler.length;
		
		if(schueler.length < 15){
			for(int i = 0; i < schueler.length; i++){
				Schueler currentschueler = schueler[i];
				
				if(!currentschueler.getVorname().equals(vorname)|| !currentschueler.getNachname().equals(nachname)){
					
				}
				
				
			}
		}
		
	
	}
	
	
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Musst du dafür Arrays verwenden?
Mit ner List hast du da deutlich weniger schwierigkeiten zu bewältigen.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jul 2011)

Tipp: schueler.length ist unerheblich, ist immer 15 (obwohl, vom Konstruktor neu gesetzt, wieso vorher überhaupt ein Array erzeugt?), 
du musst dir alle Objekte darin genauer anschauen,
bisher vergleichst du die Namen, nicht uninteressant, aber passe auch auf dass da manche Array-Stellen leer sein können,

wie willst du reagieren wenn Name schon vorhanden ist?
anderenfalls musst du den Schüler an einem freien Platz im Array speichern, 
dazu irgendwelche Gedanken von dir? viel sagen kann man dazu doch nicht

edit: in istSchueler(Schueler s) machst du ähnliches, auch mit ähnlichen null-Problemen,
eine Liste könnte in der Tat sehr viel einfacher sein


----------

